# DASH '36 Coupe body...



## Ralphthe3rd

*****


----------



## slotcarman12078

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Can't wait!!!


dumb "??",
will they be pre-detailed, or (??)
not that it much matters :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## A/GS

Gotta get me some of those; will make a great Hot Hod or Gasser. The Powder Blue is nice; but I hope they also have Pumpkin Orange, Bright Yellow, and Flat Black w/ Flames ( good Flames ). I hope the 36 coupe sells really well; then Dash might release more of their great bodies again. :thumbsup:


----------



## lenny

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Look whats coming VERY Soon ! :thumbsup: (I Hope you don't mind me posting this Danny?)
> Danny Tantrum just posted this Update on his FB DASH Motorsports Site ... "Release of this little gem is right around the corner! This is an adaptation of the Atlas 36 coupe, altered to fit the T-Dash and Aurora chassis. Pictured is the preproduction sample (light blue) along with an original stock Atlas 36 coupe.
> These should be here by the end of October. Colors still to be decided..."


If you can post to your facebook groups to help drive traffic to my FB page, that would be great


----------



## hojohn

i will have to have a few of those for sure:wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Full Exposure*

*****


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

Sounds like they're in.:thumbsup:
I noticed the new pic on the Dash Facebook page. They look good.
SlotsnStuff has new pics too.

https://www.facebook.com/dashmotorsports


----------



## Shadowracer

Forgive my ignorance, but I don't know much about cars of that era. What model does this body represent? (Chev, Ford?) Either way it looks awesome....something to go alongside all those Willys.


----------



## GT40

*FORD* :thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy

Can someone post pics please???


----------



## tomhocars

The bodies are molded in color.They have no painted details.The rear post is longer than needed for most tires and wheels.This can be trimmed.I did some quick detailing for pics.The widows snap into place.The body fits a T-Dash and original t-jet chassis. They are available now.Tom Stumpf


----------



## vickers83

Tom, On the 3 you detailed, Whats up with the rocker panels? It looks like they were chewed on?  
Nevermind, Saw the black paint after further scrutiny!


----------



## swamibob

Diggin them Tom! Excellent work by both you and Dan! 

Tom


----------



## tomhocars

vickers83 said:


> Tom, On the 3 you detailed, Whats up with the rocker panels? It looks like they were chewed on?
> Nevermind, Saw the black paint after further scrutiny!


I just did a quick brush job on them.I have parkinsons,you should see me pinstripe.


----------



## Bill Hall

It might be nice to see how these are going to fit. How about the traditional automotive promotional style pictures with a T-Dash chassis screwed into a Dash 36 Ford body?

Dont make me break out the 150 watt light bulb and the rubber hose!


----------



## tomhocars

Here you go Bill.Stock T-Dash chassis.Trimmed alittle off therear post'asatock tires and pickup shoes.Ya happy now,well are you heh heh


----------



## Bill Hall

Happier.

Thanks Tom, I knew you'd come through for inquiring minds!


----------



## Bubba 123

tomhocars said:


> I just did a quick brush job on them.I have parkinsons,you should see me pinstripe.


Dang Tom
I have a similar-symptoms nero-disorder , know where you're coming from dude :thumbsup:

a toothpick's w/ I use to clean the over-paint on my "Attempts"...
how much 4 one of yer detailed versions & chassis???:thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## 41-willys

It looks like if you did not want the spare tire on the back, you will have a hole in the trunk and will loose the rear mounting post. Is Dan going to make any with out the spare tire on back?


----------



## Shadowracer

Those look pretty spiff. :thumbsup: I beleive a couple of them would look mighty sexy sitting alongside some of those Tjet WIllys on a bullring somewhere.


----------



## Bill Hall

Yessir Bill (Terek), agreed; it sure looks like a spare tire ectomy would delete the back post and leave a speed hole in the trunk. Providing these are the usual high quality ABS plastic, I've already got a fairly simple conversion in mind. 

Tom: Will there be glass? My tired old eyes dont see any. Please PM me with cost, I'd like mine in black please.


----------



## lenny

41-willys said:


> It looks like if you did not want the spare tire on the back, you will have a hole in the trunk and will loose the rear mounting post. Is Dan going to make any with out the spare tire on back?


maybe.... but not now


----------



## lenny

Bill Hall said:


> Yessir Bill (Terek), agreed; it sure looks like a spare tire ectomy would delete the back post and leave a speed hole in the trunk. Providing these are the usual high quality ABS plastic, I've already got a fairly simple conversion in mind.
> 
> Tom: Will there be glass? My tired old eyes dont see any. Please PM me with cost, I'd like mine in black please.


 the screwpost is unaffected but there will be a crescent shaped small gap. fill in the void underneath with tamiya or squadron putty BEFORE you hack off the tire. this will result in a smoother conversion.

the bodies are ABS, the windows are PMMA (acrylic)


----------



## Bill Hall

ABS! Thank you.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Tom put me down for 2 of each color please. One set to leave alone and one to race and customize. 

Dan, they look Awsome thanks pal!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

Thanks Dan for the Advice and replys. I can't wait to get a couple:thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

41-willys said:


> It looks like if you did not want the spare tire on the back, you will have a hole in the trunk and will loose the rear mounting post. Is Dan going to make any with out the spare tire on back?


I built some resin copies of the atlas body like these and to get rid of the spare tire I filled the gap on the bottom with thin or gel super glue from dollartree dollar stores..
and I allways used accelerator to make it dry super fast.
then I filed the spare tire off .

some people would like to use goop plastic to fill in the gap,
but myself , I can't wait that long for it to dry.
I don't have that much patience to wait for days for it to harden ..
my way only takes me a few minutes to fill it and file the spare tire off.
just make shore to clean it well first. I use westleys white wall tire cleaner
before ANY paint or bodywork repairs.it removes all of the oil and dirt that may cause you problems. .


----------



## Marty

I got mine at the Richfield slot car show. Thanks Tom! Thanks Dash!





Marty


----------



## swamibob

Really dig 'em with the white wall tires!

Tom


----------



## Bubba 123

swamibob said:


> Really dig 'em with the white wall tires!
> 
> Tom


"Where" can you get the T-jet "White-Walls" in skinny & buggy sizes???
TY :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Marty

I got mine from Weird Jack @ Rocket Science Ltd. His web site is down, but he sells on ebay.

Marty


----------



## lenny

A couple flame job 36's before details are painted in and they're clearcoated...


----------



## sethndaddy

lenny said:


> A couple flame job 36's before details are painted in and they're clearcoated...


nice looking stuff there Dan, nice job again.:thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk

Do they come with windows? I can't tell.


----------



## wheelszk

Nevermind found answer.


----------



## Marty

Some detailing info for you:

http://www.macsmotorcitygarage.com/2012/10/18/mcg-spotters-guide-to-the-1933-36-fords/

Marty


----------



## Bill Hall

*Go figure*

This years ironic project. LOL.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Hmmm, I don't think that is a T-Jet! <ggg>

Looks great.


----------



## Bubba 123

MSwaterlogged said:


> Hmmm, I don't think that is a T-Jet! <ggg>
> 
> Looks great.


I just finished a Lindy 1/32 to slot version of the 3-window ('34 ((??)) .)
w/ Eldon Chassis, Med. Blue w/ black fenders/boards....

got pics on Al P.'s camera (graciously loaned 2 me..)
need 2 get my butt going & re-shoot slot cave & post... (Warning.. U Have Been Warned of overload, of potentially boring pics.. ) 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

Bill Hall said:


> This years ironic project. LOL.


ok, I'm finding these 1:1 projects "Offensive"..
(Unless I'm given an invitation to come over & drool..)
I probably will not be able to travel, so the "Invitation" would be enough :thumbsup:
(It' s the 'Principle" of it 

Bubba 123 (Senility Sinking In) :wave:


----------



## bobhch

*The Older the better...*

The Dash and Bills bigger car all look Way Cool...Bill does
that come in different colors?

Bob...is a red rimmer and white wall fan...zilla


----------



## RjAFX

Is it the original color......either way what's the name of that tan?


----------



## Super G Man

*36 Ford Body*

My new ride, 29 Model A Roadster Pick Up. Built and restored by my late father.


----------



## RjAFX

Super G Man said:


> My new ride, 29 Model A Roadster Pick Up. Built and restored by my late father.


The new G-ride.


----------



## vickers83

Quote: My new ride, 29 Model A Roadster Pick Up. Built and restored by my late father.


Very Cool! I wonder if a super-g will fit under it?


----------



## GT40

Nice ride
Sorry to hear about your dad, but I'm sure when your out for a ride you'll be thinking of him.

gt40


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Super "R" Man... ride or roadster, you choose...RM


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Very cool. From slot cars to Ford cars!


----------



## Super G Man

*36 Ford Body*

Thanks for the kind words. My dad was 99 years and 5 months old when he passed on 5-4-15. There was also a Model T Fronty Speedster and a 27 Model T Touring Car. My brothers each got one. He passed in his sleep at home, that's the way I would like to go too.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Amen and my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Bill Hall

Arrrrrrgh ... sorry for your loss SGM.


----------



## RjAFX

Damn Mike ..... I had no idea it was resent. It's hard thing to go through and deal with. Hang in my friend ...... hang in.

A Fronty ..... your Pops, was a cool, cool ModelT'er.


----------



## Bubba 123

MSwaterlogged said:


> Amen and my prayers are with you and your family.


Ditto from Bubba 123 


:wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Since I was on(ahem) Vacation, from this wonderful forum, and couldn't contribute to this thread....I'd now like to show you a simple Spare Tirectomy I performed on one of the several DASH '36 Bodies I acquired.
This Turquoise one uses 100% factory Goop made from the spare tire and car body itself to fill in the Hole Created when the Spare tire was removed, as seen in the first photo.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Your garage is great! So is the work on the car.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

There's white primered '36 coupes for sale on the Dash facebook page. They have had the spare tire removed and the gap filled in.

https://www.facebook.com/dashmotorsports?sk=app_189977524185&app_data=216103903


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Yeah- I know....*



65 Wagonaire said:


> There's white primered '36 coupes for sale on the Dash facebook page. They have had the spare tire removed and the gap filled in.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/dashmotorsports?sk=app_189977524185&app_data=216103903


Yes, I've seen it, and I'm not impressed. I wanted a color molded body just like Aurora T-Jets of old, so that's why I went to all the trouble to keep the plastic finish exposed. If I wanted to use filler and paint the body, I would have did what I did to create Mr. Irish in the Background several months earlier, as that's a Resin Copy made by Randy/Hilltop Customs....which I modded into the Custom '40 Chevy Gasser called Mr. Irish, which I grew up around in my old hometown in N.J.


----------



## Tuxedo

Car looks great Ralph, I'm a fan of the shop as well


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool work with the tire removal R3, looks good!!! RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Randy, thanks for the compliment, and Thank You for the Resin version of the same body that I built into the earlier C/G Version of Mr. Irish....








My T-Jet Version of Mr. Irish, sitting atop a New Hot Wheels Rollback Hauler that I found. In certain light, the paint on the hauler looks like a match for Mr. Irish, but in these photos you can see the color isn't quite a match. I hate to admit this, but I think the paint color on the Hauler is actually more of a match to the real 1:1 Mr. Irish


----------



## purple66bu

Im not happy with the Large wheel wells on the Dash Version..i dont have either but i think a resin or original of the atlas would be nicer...my opinion


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*'36 Coupe...differences*



purple66bu said:


> Im not happy with the Large wheel wells on the Dash Version..i dont have either but i think a resin or original of the atlas would be nicer...my opinion


Yes my friend, I concur  The wheelwells and screw post length, on a Stock Dash '36 Coupe Body, are quite.....ahhh...how shall I put this delicately, let's just call them EXAGGERATED !? :freak:
See my photos below comparing a Box Stock DASH Body, mounted over an Aurora Tuff Ones Chassis, and Randy's resin Body also mounted over a Tuffy Chassis...


----------



## lenny

the wheelwells were opened up and 'exaggerated' to allow for larger tires, as is the case with the rear screwpost. We have 2 different types of wheelskirts in the works for the rears. The screwpost can always be trimmed.

God bless you and have a nice day!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Slammed and Chubbied*



lenny said:


> the wheelwells were opened up and 'exaggerated' to allow for larger tires, as is the case with the rear screwpost. We have 2 different types of wheelskirts in the works for the rears. The screwpost can always be trimmed.
> 
> God bless you and have a nice day!!!


Yes, here is same body with the rear(and front) screw posts trimmed down to the max, and have installed the tallest/largest rear tires that wouldn't hit the chassis corners down below....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

And here's another DASH Coupe Body, that had the Screw posts shortened to the max, and the tallest rear tires installed that wouldn't contact the chassis.



















PS: FYI- the silver trim work, was painted up in the style of the Original Atlas Coupes, by request on this body, for a customer.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool work with the Mr. Irish grill reconfiguration!!! Just paint the truck a different or same color as the 36 green... But, I wouldn't really worry about it, looks good... RM


----------



## purple66bu

No disrespect Dan...just it's easier to open them up then close them up...posts are no biggies


----------



## lenny

purple66bu said:


> No disrespect Dan...just it's easier to open them up then close them up...posts are no biggies


true. the wheel skirts were making look really good with the larger wheel wells, though. The larger openings also keep scalpers from trying to pass these off as original Atlas cars.


----------



## purple66bu

I never thought about that Dan..gonna have to get a cple of the new spare tire delete bodies your offering up.


----------



## 60chevyjim

they all look good , you have any more pix of the bullet nose Studebaker ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Jim, yes I do....and thank you for that Body 



























This 1/25 scale model was a little Inspiration for me


----------



## 60chevyjim

Ralph the studebaker looks good !! I like the two 36 fords too


----------



## Tuxedo

I like your garage, Ralph, as well as the vehicles!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Speedy Pit Shop & Other Garages*



Tuxedo said:


> I like your garage, Ralph, as well as the vehicles!


Thank You Tuxedo, the Speedy Pit Shop may not be a High End Custom building Shop, but it Get's er Done 
Although I mainly Do all my Work at the Speedy Pit Shop (aka R3Pancakes), I also hang out at the Local Esso Station or the old Texaco next door....


----------



## vaBcHRog

I like both of those how deep is the Esso station bays?


----------



## Tuxedo

Ralph3, where do you get your buildings from? The Esso station looks like a place I worked............a L O N G time ago !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Roger, The Esso station is Deep enough to hold an average size T-Jet and close the bay door down. It was a Plasticville "O" Gauge Train accessory, but I swapped out the Gas pumps/island and added/changed around a few stickers. Here is a Pic with the "O" gauge Gas pumps....







The Yellow Vibe Ford wagon is NOT backed all the way into the garage....









Tuxedo, I get my building from Flea Markets and Antique Malls, or wherever I find this Vintage stuff, as they are old...


----------



## vaBcHRog

It actually look to scale with the smaller pumps


----------



## Bubba 123

vaBcHRog said:


> It actually look to scale with the smaller pumps


try "Black Forest" on Epay in model building kits...
Mine's a "Texaco" & they have great pewter casted, painted & detailed
scale pumps for a lot of different eras & brands :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## purple66bu

Thanks to Dan..i bought a cple of the spare tire Delete bodies...im liking them in person


----------



## vickers83

purple66bu said:


> Thanks to Dan..i bought a cple of the spare tire Delete bodies...im liking them in person


Lets see some pics after you sling some paint on em Dennis! :thumbsup:


----------

